# gaggia classic no flow help



## gaggia (Jun 12, 2012)

hi iv got a gaggia classic of a freind he was going to give it to the scrap man (crime) so i resued it. the fault is no water comes out the group the stem wond works fine . so iv taken it to bits to check the soliniod at thats all ok not blocked but very black inside any other things i could check thanks and great forum mark:confused:

this is were im at lol


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Can you get inside boiler? Could be limescale or corrosion build up.


----------



## gaggia (Jun 12, 2012)

yeh im in now ill post you picks


----------



## gaggia (Jun 12, 2012)

dose this part come out it wont budge


----------



## steve206 (Apr 24, 2012)

Did you run any Descaler through it?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

gaggia said:


> dose this part come out it wont budge


It does come out. Try to gently lever it out from the side.

Also descaler


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Could be that scale and old coffee has built up behind that shower screen holding plate and that is why it is welded on and its also blocking the flow of water. Either that or the solenoid.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Unfortunately I think our resident Gaggia service engineer is on holiday but I think he would advise to scrub boiler and group with wire brush and it'll come out good as new.

The holding plate WILL come off but may require some force. Good luck


----------



## gaggia (Jun 12, 2012)

iv cleaned it up a treat it looks new but i cant get the plate off iv tryed everything is their a tool to get this plate off or can i bye a new one from anywere?? thanks


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

The tool is available everywhere. Its called gravity.









Its not held on with anything. As soon as you remove the allen screws it should fall out. Its obviously held on with scale and coffee gunk, hence the rec's for descaler

I would try giving it a semi-gentle wack with a hammer to crack the gunk. Failing that find something that fits in the holes and try and torque it off.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

There is a secret trick to getting the plate off!

If you take a bolt (think M4 is the right size) and gently screw it into the centre hole it will push the plate away from the group. Do be careful not to damage the brass underneath - I've done this a few times and it has always worked for me.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Neat trick. I had not realised that hole went all the way through.


----------

